# crushing networking problem



## vburks (Jun 12, 2014)

Desperately need help, I am at my wit's end.
Here are the details:
I am running a HP pavilion with Win 7 64

I have an ATT 2wire gateway that brings in a weak Wi-Fi signal.

I have a Asus RT N53 router running in repeater mode to get Wi-Fi upstairs in my home

My desktop connects to the RT n53 router with no trouble but CANNOT access the internet.

My desktop CAN access the 2wire gateway (with a very weak signal) and get internet access so I know that the desktop and wireless lan card are working correctly.
My Win XP laptop sitting next to my desktop can access the RT n53 router AND connect to the internet
My iPhone sitting on top of my desktop can also access the RT n53 router AND get internet access

In short, all of my devices EXCEPT for the desktop can access the router AND get the internet

My desktop CAN connect with other Wi-Fi hotspots AND connect to the internet. The only connection that does not work is between my desktop and the RT n53 router/repeater. Of course that is the one connection I truly need to work.

Any help is greatly appreciated. :banghead:

PS As soon as possible, I am going to go to the Philippines and Taser as many members of Asus tech support as I can catch. Trust me, they deserve it.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Welcome to TSF!

Please click on the link in my signature and post the requested info


----------



## vburks (Jun 12, 2014)

Here are the answers to the pre post questions you wanted:
1. Wireless or wired ? Wired
2. ISP provider: ATT
3. connection type: ATT brings DSL to its 2wire 3800 router witch is then rebroadcast to my ASUS RT N 53 router running in repeater mode
4 Main gateway is ATT 2wire 3022HGV-B. My repeater is a ASYS RT N 53. My wireless card in my desktop is an 802.11n wireless LAN the driver is Ralink technology version 3.2.14.0 release date 7-5-12
My antivirus is ESET NOD32 Antivirus 7I am using Windows Firewall
I have attached two screenshots. one showing the computer connected to the ATT 2WIRE modem and the other when the computer was connected to the repeater. Interestingly, this is one of the few times the computer was able to maintain an internet connection through the repeater for more than a second or two.


----------



## vburks (Jun 12, 2014)

I have some additional information. It may just be a coincidence, but in removing some drivers that I had put in trying to solve the connection problem I rolled back my computer. The connection problem seem to be mitigated (at least partially). Upon the roll back, my computer downloaded but did not install the attached updates. I read on another web site that someone believed that one or more of the attached derivers were interfering with his connection. I am not certain, but I am adding the attached screen shot just n case someone here is aware of the problem.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You can't repeat a bad signal.
The repeater has to be in the good wifi access zone for it to then repeat the signal.

With a wireless laptop/device 10 feet away from the 2wire do another xirrus screen shot and lets see what the dBm is at then.


----------



## vburks (Jun 12, 2014)

Here you go.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Your wifi channel is conflicting with a neighbor. Change it to 1. Lets see if that makes a difference otherwise you need to replace that 2wire router. You should be below 40 dBm if in the same room as the signal source.

Mine is at 55dBm and I have a wall and bathroom between me and the router as an example.


----------



## vburks (Jun 12, 2014)

My repeater is currently set to auto channel as is my 2wire router. I have a small d-link repeater downstairs that does not SEEM to have the same problem I am experiencing It does not have a channel select. It's always on auto.

Do I need to set my repeater to channel 1 or just my 2wire router ?


----------



## vburks (Jun 12, 2014)

This is channel 1


----------



## vburks (Jun 12, 2014)

This is channel 6


----------



## vburks (Jun 12, 2014)

This is channel 11.

Note in all channel tests, the repeater was moved back to its original position one floor away from the 2wire modem


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

turn off jin. Then set the 2wire to 1 or 11 but don't use 6. Let's see what your dBm is then.


----------



## vburks (Jun 12, 2014)

Here is the screen shots with 2wire on channel 1 and channel 11 with Jin turned off.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

What are you using to test with? Are you within 10feet of the 2wire?

Signal is terrible and can not be properly repeated. What I find odd is none of the other local APs show up in these screen captures. This makes the testing device suspect which in turn invalidates the tests.

Unclear whether you need to replace the 2wire or the testing device.


----------



## vburks (Jun 12, 2014)

In these tests, I have moved the ASUS router back to its original spot one floor up and about 10 linear feet away from the ATT router. I assumed it would make a difference since the router was turned off. 

The screen shots you are getting are form my HP desktop which has been where the problem is. It is one floor up and about 20 linear feet away from the ATT router. It has the LAN card I described in my earlier post.

I can run the test with a laptop but it has never had a connection problem from any location with either router.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

"I can run the test with a laptop but it has never had a connection problem from any location with either router. "

Point of the exercise was to identify if there was a problem with the routers. Since you say its only the one pc then see about updating the drivers and if still a problem replace the wifi card.

Have a nice day.


----------



## vburks (Jun 12, 2014)

I have already done both of those things with no success. However, The problem seems to have gone away by itself. My guess is that the 2WIRE is occasionally overwhelmed by nearby signals and as you said, you can't repeat a bad signal.

Thanks for your help anyway.

Regards,

Vance


----------

